# Oil Price



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just watched crude oil hit 33.97 on the market. 5.5% drop, today.

Got some friends who bailed out of aviation jobs to work on the oil rigs in the Gulf. One of those rigs is going to be stacked, shortly, and at least one friend is going to be out of work. Maybe he can come back to Rucker.

Beside the obvious hit against American oil production and the loss of income for workers, what about the world events?

How do you think the continued falling oil price is going to push geopolitical fronts?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Just watched crude oil hit 33.97 on the market. 5.5% drop, today.
> 
> Got some friends who bailed out of aviation jobs to work on the oil rigs in the Gulf. One of those rigs is going to be stacked, shortly, and at least one friend is going to be out of work. Maybe he can come back to Rucker.
> 
> ...


 I don't know but my pickup sure does like the price of fuel right now.

FTW!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> I don't know but my pickup sure does like the price of fuel right now.
> 
> FTW!


MY guzzlers do, too, but the price for us should be lower.

We are getting ripped off!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

What are you and Hawg paying per gallon?.still $1.94 here.talk about ripoff!.at least my beater 2000 buick still gets 30 mpg hiway and 20 in town.not bad for a rusty old thing with 147k on it.

Still,my pickup is on storage insurance,its too expensive to feed,except when I need it.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> What are you and Hawg paying per gallon?.still $1.94 here.talk about ripoff!.at least my beater 2000 buick still gets 30 mpg hiway and 20 in town.not bad for a rusty old thing with 147k on it.
> 
> Still,my pickup is on storage insurance,its too expensive to feed,except when I need it.


Last couple weeks in climbed up to 1.99 but prior to that its been holding around 1.78 give or take a penny or two. Price started falling today again.

*1.94* beats the crap out of 4 bucks a gallon couple years ago.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> MY guzzlers do, too, but the price for us should be lower.
> 
> We are getting ripped off!


What are ye payin down there ?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> What are ye payin down there ?


I just passed 1.81 regular here in south Alabama.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Out here the price is 1.74 for regular. It was less than 1.50 a month or so ago. Cheapest for a LONG time!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> I just passed 1.81 regular here in south Alabama.


Hmm.. bout the same as up here then. I'm surprised being close to the Gulf I thought it would be cheaper. 
In Mi. we have the highest gas taxes in the country.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Last spring in Blackhawk, Colorado

Edit: I was on the side of a mountain. That's why the pic is sideways...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> View attachment 14256
> 
> 
> Last spring in Blackhawk, Colorado


Yeah there it is.... Greedy bass turds


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

The lowest I have seen here is $1.88 in some places up to $1.95 in others. My jeep gets 18 mpg on the hwy. @ 65 mph , around town I get 20 to 22 mpg .


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Hmm.. bout the same as up here then. I'm surprised being close to the Gulf I thought it would be cheaper.
> In Mi. we have the highest gas taxes in the country.


I was near the interstate and it's always higher, I just checked a few other places and its averaging around 1.70 around town. Mobile county Al.

OH and Roll Tide . &#128513;


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Hmm.. bout the same as up here then. I'm surprised being close to the Gulf I thought it would be cheaper.
> In Mi. we have the highest gas taxes in the country.


And,going higher.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Just watched crude oil hit 33.97 on the market. 5.5% drop, today.
> 
> Got some friends who bailed out of aviation jobs to work on the oil rigs in the Gulf. One of those rigs is going to be stacked, shortly, and at least one friend is going to be out of work. Maybe he can come back to Rucker.
> 
> ...


Aside from world events I have several buddies that went both pipeline and oil field. I was tempted to do the same but I don't like to travel anymore. Had enough of that from my days in construction. The pipeliners are still at work making good money. The oil field guys are all currently unemployed... They were making good money till the roof caved in on em. It has had a large economic impact in the arklatex.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Price of Oil and Oil Production is a two headed sword. Sure, low gas prices are great, I can't argue that. But Oil Companies employ a lot of people and spur the economy when oil prices are higher.

Look for a less employment and less new construction. If oil prices continue in the low 30's per barrel, this could have some negative repurcussions in the US economy.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

at the cheap places here its 2.29 and at places like shell and chevron its up in the 2.49 to 2.69
Its went up 20 or more cents in the last couple weeks.


----------



## Robb_b (Aug 3, 2015)

Stations around me are between 1.59 and 1.69. Most are around 1.65. I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop and something happen that shoots the prices to 4 dollars a gallon overnight. While this is good for the over all economy short term long term it could be a mess. Its going to be hard on a lot of people.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

It would be nice if it was lower but as it gets lower..there are consequences....companies turn off the tap, close down the pipes, lay people off..

Oil crash is killing more American jobs - Sep. 1, 2015


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

The Saudis are pushing OPEC's weaker members to the breaking point. My understanding is that they are working hard to kill off the competition in North American and Russia. It is costing them big too, according to the press I read. 

Concern about the Middle East should be increasing oil prices. If things were calm over their right now, the price would be even lower. Market responses to changes in the Middle East will likely hinge on what happens between Saudi Arabia and Iran. If that escalates to a shooting war and if the Iranians attempt to close off the Straits of Hormuz, I would think there would be an impact to oil prices. I would expect oil prices to continue to stay depressed in the absence of open war unless the Saudis let OPEC back off production.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The Price of Oil and Oil Production is a two headed sword. Sure, low gas prices are great, I can't argue that. But Oil Companies employ a lot of people and spur the economy when oil prices are higher.
> 
> Look for a less employment and less new construction. If oil prices continue in the low 30's per barrel, this could have some negative repurcussions in the US economy.


When gas was 4 bucks the economy was still not benifical to me. All the low price means to me is I have more booze money now than when it was 4 bucks.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Oil at $34 a barrel--- why the hell are we still paying $2 a gallon??


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

$1.68 at Sam's in NE Texas.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Denton said:


> Beside the obvious hit against American oil production and the loss of income for workers, what about the world events?
> 
> How do you think the continued falling oil price is going to push geopolitical fronts?


Back to the OP

Something I posted last month.
Lower oil is generally good for developed western countries and countries with a large manufacturing base although it will really hurt US oil producers, RE manufactures (solar power), and alternative fuel vehicles. Western markets will have some big winners and losers although with oil prices being depressed for the last year to a large degree the oil company stock prices have already settled reducing the affect of their stock in the next few weeks.

World manufacturing gets less expensive energy but if the rest of the world can't afford their products it may not help manufacturing as much as you might expect; it will be interesting to watch. Airlines that don't have long fuel price agreements will do well with lower fuel prices.

The Middle East countries with a highly subsidized populations and little in the way of manufacturing (such as Qatar, Dubai, and Saudi Arabia) are already in trouble financially and if they can't maintain their large social programs you may find more unrest allowing radical groups like ISIS to work into their society. It's possible the Middle East could eventually resemble Central Africa during the 70s and 80s with a religious twist although I doubt it will get that bad.

Venezuela will crash, they are already in terrible shape with an inflation rate of over 100% before this and they are one of the larger US trading partners so that will hurt our economy. This is only one of several of our major trading partners that super low oil prices will reduce their ability to buy from us.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> at the cheap places here its 2.29 and at places like shell and chevron its up in the 2.49 to 2.69
> Its went up 20 or more cents in the last couple weeks.


Same here Doc. the cheapest here now is $2.49 up even from just a couple days ago. Every time I gas up it is more expensive.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> Same here Doc. the cheapest here now is $2.49 up even from just a couple days ago. Every time I gas up it is more expensive.


Maybe it has to do with higher state tax on gasoline? The charts may be a few years old but they might give us a good idea what states are paying more tax on gas;
Gas Taxes By State (Interactive Map) | Bankrate.com
State Gasoline Tax Rates, 2009-2013 | Tax Foundation


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

ouch! 48.4 cents per gallon in tax here in Oregon


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy (Nov 22, 2015)

Gas is $1.60(+/-) here.

The funny (not really) thing is hearing reports that lower prices are hurting the economy, when high prices caused the recession in 2006!

When Katrina hit in '05, there was some damage to some of the Gulf wells, and the oil companies used it as an excuse to jack prices. People were willing to live with the temporary price hikes, but spending started to slow in '06 because folks had to choose between gas and other purchases. 
GWB gave his buddies in the oil biz some tax breaks, prices dropped and things started to improve toward the end of '06.

When the Dems and Pelosi took over in 2007, she revoked the oil co. tax breaks and gas prices skyrocketed. People couldn't afford gas for their big SUV's, and they didn't take vacations which killed the tourist industry, so a lot of people got laid off. No jobs and high gas prices, combined with the stupidity in the housing market sent the whole world into a nosedive that we never will fully recover from.

2016 was the worst year for me financially since I was a struggling college student! If my house wasn't already paid off, my wife and I would be living in my car with my 2 dogs!

Wait, I forgot, the Obomination said the recession was over and the economy was recovering, so I must be wrong.

Sorry, rant mode off!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

$1.59 right off I-95 at MM 104.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Russia will be pinched. The 100 billion will become more important to Iran. Venezuela and Mexico will not do well with low prices and that could drive more illegal immigration here. It will help China as on Monday their stock market was falling. Japan could benefit. Will Russia increase natural gas prices to Europe to bring in hard currency that oil will not? The Pursian Gulf is a mess for many reasons and low oil prices and high purduction is an interesting form of Economic warfare. Developing areas like Nigeria will have recession/depression. Indonesia has some manufacturing but low oil prices probably will not be good for them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tango said:


> Oil at $34 a barrel--- why the hell are we still paying $2 a gallon??


Taxes and Increased Regulatory Costs brought to you courtesy of those idiots you and I elected.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This little video might be appropriate to view again;


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

In sweden it is just below 6 USD per gallon, and like in the us, it has dropped a lot.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

At less than $34 a barrel, wouldn't it be a great time to start adding oil to the Strategic Stockpile?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ha,

you think that is high.

My area of Northern Ontario is still paying just under $3us/gallon and that is cheap. $3.50us/gallon is what its been at for a while doesn't go up much from there. Canadian oil sands oil is like $20/barrel... cheapest in the world.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

paraquack said:


> At less than $34 a barrel, wouldn't it be a great time to start adding oil to the Strategic Stockpile?


 There is no storage capacity anywhere.

"last year to 33.4 billion barrels. That's the highest level since 1976." - that saying there are 15+years of reserve supplies right now.

Oil spoils. It has a shelf life. Its like saying lets buy 10000KG of flour to be safe, when there is no way you can use 10000KG of flour before it goes bad

The actual extracted RESERVE supply is about 40 days worth. The US is a net energy producer these days though. It is not like it can't supply its own energy needs.

Say 800 m /4m /day

= 200 days of supply.

why borrow at interest to buy something you don't need?

You seem to think the US gov has money to spend?

Also there is this issue "The current SPR sites are expected to be usable until around 2025" that means decomissioning of the strategic oil reserve within the next 9 years. There are no plans I am aware of to replace it.

So if you look at 9 years of strategic reserve and 15 years of supply US will need to be mostly oil non-using by 2035 or about 20 years from now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

For those who want a better understanding about strategic oil reserves in the U.S., this should help:

SPR Storage Sites | Department of Energy


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

$1.57 for the cheap stuff down in my neck of the woods.
After taking a peak into one of my cylinders while changing a spark plug, I found bad carbon build up. Talked to a few guys, and they said the cheap stuff has more additives in it that can cause more carbon. They recommended mid-grade or better only.
At $1.77 for mid, I feel like I've been treating myself lately. :mrgreen:

As a prepper, I keep an eye on the future, and make educated guesses on what might happen.
Does anyone here have any incite into what oil company stocks might do in the future? Would now be a good time to invest?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Will2 said:


> Oil spoils. It has a shelf life.


What?
You mean that liquid that sat, untouched, for *MILLIONS* OF YEARS in the ground will go bad if we store it IN THE GROUND again with no light/air/bacteria/adverse temperatures to degrade it?
Surely, you jest...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oil is now at 31.74 a barrel (1028 central, Monday 11 January).


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow! Now down to 30.93/barrel.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Gas Buddy in Michigan is saying $2.50 ish a gallon gas by the 4th of July


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Gas Buddy in Michigan is saying $2.50 ish a gallon gas by the 4th of July


What in the world are you paying, now?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> What in the world are you paying, now?


$1.87 South east side of the state. I just read today that gas will be under a buck soon.....


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Denton said:


> Wow! Now down to 30.93/barrel.


And that is just WTI - WCS, Saudi, Russian oil etc.. are all selling for much less than that, we are talking 20$ a barrel.

Canadian dollar just dipped under 70 cents.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/oil-prices-at-30-bend-nations-but-which-ones-could-break-1452619928
http://www.vox.com/2016/1/12/10755754/crude-oil-prices-falling

The oil is being sold at loss these days. US shale for instances in some cases is saying they are only pumping to stay in the game, but it is likely geopolitics pressure on Russia etc.. they are basically paying for the Russians to be in a crunch. As China is scaling back, this is having secondary pressure.
There is of course a feedback loop on "state controllers" rather than private venture failures, because it causes a stalling of the total economy as assets dry up stiffling other areas of the economy.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Oil prices will rise . Production will be cut some where . Until then enjoy.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

production is forecast to increase actually with Iran coming back online.

Who is going to cut production, no one wants to take a hit. 
This while OPEC has become symbolic only.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I filled up today @ 159.9 for regular unleaded. I need fuel prices to bump up. My business is not as profitable when gas prices slide. It's costing me close 2,000 in gross profit a day. That's 40 grand a month. 

I'd still hire the miserable guy in Montanna though ! I need a shop rat ! Lol !


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Poor guy, Op 6 ..... you must sell fuel. Here is a flip side of the same coin..... once upon a time ..... I had over a 100 employees in the utility heavy construction/business back in 07. I had over 150 pieces af expensive heavy equipment and road vehicles to support the operations that bought my employees beer and paid their probation fees and child support. My monthly fuel bill ran 60k for several years....then fuel doubles as it skyrocketed to 4.50ish a gallon. Another 60k a month .......guess what that did to profits.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Poor guy, Op 6 ..... you must sell fuel. Here is a flip side of the same coin..... once upon a time ..... I had over a 100 employees in the utility heavy construction/business back in 07. I had over 150 pieces af expensive heavy equipment and road vehicles to support the operations that bought my employees beer and paid their probation fees and child support. My monthly fuel bill ran 60k for several years....then fuel doubles as it skyrocketed to 4.50ish a gallon. Another 60k a month .......guess what that did to profits.


I sell to the gas/oil boys but that's just part of my business. I also sell to chemical plants and shipyards.

I'm bringing in some new products and may even get into the manufacturing game. Even if it all folded up tomorrow I don't have anything to be upset about. I've prepared.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Some time ago fuel was over 50 per barrel and we were buying gas for 1.61. It is low 30s now and gas is 189 or more.

I get the feeling prices are manipulated.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

alterego said:


> Some time ago fuel was over 50 per barrel and we were buying gas for 1.61. It is low 30s now and gas is 189 or more.
> 
> I get the feeling prices are manipulated.


No it is the flip side of the supply demand game.

The reason why gas prices are so high is because there arn't enough refineries to oversupply. Gas also has a very short shelf life.
Its mostly refinery costs. No one can get into the game to force prices down. Plus atleast in Canada there are hidden taxes the government imposes. This insures there ins't a massive bottom if there are 30 cents / litre or 120 per gallon (the price) plus logistic costs, transport, production, employment costs benefits etc.. you can see that there are costs. Sure they are making money but, there isn't an oversupply of gasoline like oil.

If there were more refineries prices would drop more, but without them, supply is stable and non competitive.Gas prices could drop toward $1 a gallon


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Will2 said:


> No it is the flip side of the supply demand game.
> 
> The reason why gas prices are so high is because there arn't enough refineries to oversupply. Gas also has a very short shelf life.
> Its mostly refinery costs. No one can get into the game to force prices down. Plus atleast in Canada there are hidden taxes the government imposes. This insures there ins't a massive bottom if there are 30 cents / litre or 120 per gallon (the price) plus logistic costs, transport, production, employment costs benefits etc.. you can see that there are costs. Sure they are making money but, there isn't an oversupply of gasoline like oil.
> ...


Bull. Two days ago it was reported that American refineries are up and running fine.

The textbook response doesn't fit today's reality.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I blame Regulatory costs throughout the supply chain for the higher costs of refined oil (gas) even when the cost of crude is low. I don't think refinery capacity is the reason given the capacity of current refinery production. There are often multiple factors that cause pricing; Supply and Demand are one thing so Demand vs. Capacity Ratios are certainly important, but you cannot ignore costs that increase almost exponentially throughout the supply chain. Cost and Taxes.

Today, West Texas Crude fell below $30/barrel. Some are predicting $10/b.

Oil could crash to $10 a barrel, warn investment bank bears - Telegraph


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jan 15, 2015, oil closes just above $29/barrel.

In East Central Alabama near the Georgia state line, I paid $1.51/gallon.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Will2 said:


> No it is the flip side of the supply demand game.
> 
> The reason why gas prices are so high is because there arn't enough refineries to oversupply. Gas also has a very short shelf life.
> Its mostly refinery costs. No one can get into the game to force prices down. Plus atleast in Canada there are hidden taxes the government imposes. This insures there ins't a massive bottom if there are 30 cents / litre or 120 per gallon (the price) plus logistic costs, transport, production, employment costs benefits etc.. you can see that there are costs. Sure they are making money but, there isn't an oversupply of gasoline like oil.
> ...


It is your lucky day Will! Buck Bored is the name and gas is the game! For a short time only, I am selling home oil refinery kits. That's right, when oil is cheap as it is now, you can buy crude by the barrel and refine it into gasoline in the comfort of your own home! Imagine the satisfaction you will feel when you fill you tank with gas that you produced yourself!

But beware, this is a limited time offer! These personal gas production kits are selling out fast. So if you do not act fast they may all be gone soon!

I am also presently working on a kit to produce your own natural gas from organic material like beans, Vienna sausages and Pabst Blue Ribbon but that is still in the experimental stages. So stay tuned.

For more information, please contact me at the following number:

Buck Bored

1-800-PASS-GAS


----------



## PrepperFF712 (Nov 12, 2015)

From a Canadian perspective... I WISH we were paying those prices. 

Currently we are paying $0.97/L which works out to be $3.67 per GALLON. 

So... almost three times what you're paying...


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Fox News just reported that a town in Michigan gas is .47 cents a gallon. Holy Crap !


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I feel bad for the shale oil workers and my friends who out in the Gulf on rigs that are about to be stacked, but I paid 1.54/gal, today, and I like that.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I filled up today for $1.47

We're so screwed on multiple fronts, I think oil prices are just one of the shaky cards ready to cause the house to fall.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

PrepperFF712 said:


> From a Canadian perspective... I WISH we were paying those prices.
> 
> Currently we are paying $0.97/L which works out to be $3.67 per GALLON.
> 
> So... almost three times what you're paying...


Just a heads up CAD is 70 cents to the USD or USD is 1.45 to the Cad

-----------------

Brent should go down a bit over the next 6 months, oddly we could be in a new market where Brent stays lower than WTI. However WTI might rise a little when Canada goes offline, I think we could see massive economic changes in the Canadian oil scene if prices stay depressed under $30 for WTI. WCS from Canada normally trades $10 to $15 under WTI. WCS is already paying to sell.

Like we are talking 40+ million a day lost on Canadian oil for oil producers there, that is a quarter of a billion per week we are talking more than a billion a month, that is 12 billion in losses on the year if prices stay down. 
http://www.bnn.ca/News/2016/1/14/Ke...ashed-below-the-cost-of-an-empty-barrel-.aspx

http://calgaryherald.com/business/e...ost-oilsands-producers-33m-a-day-analysts-say

It just isn't sustainable in Canada, other countries will be under heavy pressure also. This is in part why RBS is freaking out.

The real story will be seen in futures contracts instead of the spot. We can feel out where it is going by looking to the futures.



> Canada's heavy oil benchmark, which includes conventional production and bitumen and trades at a discount to the main U.S. grade, is hovering below $17 a barrel, implying a bitumen price of just over $10


WCS under $17/bl ($15)
http://www.oilsandsmagazine.com/crude-oil-price-charts-western-canadian-select-wti-brent/

Bear in mind is WTI drops to $20 then WCS will go offline. We are talking major disruption to Canada's oil sector (like big time) if there is a $5 drop in prices. That is Canada's largest export sector essentialy ceasing to exists which will kill trade margins and cause a whole bunch of economic issues in Canada. This will have some effect on the US because the US is an exporter to Canada. We have a few weeks atleast before it gets to that point.

I think we will get a better sense with Chinas growth figures today.

Its not looking to rosey.
As bad as the last recessions...
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-economy-idUSKCN0UX04B

Most western nations would be gleeful at 6.8% growth when places like the US are more like 0.68%. Chinese growthrate is still 10x that of the US. Although the US has a bigger pot to start with. With the US leading china 17.5 Trillion to 13.5 trillion. The gap is closing though, with China catching up to the US within the next 4 or 5 years. Isn't that scary the next US president will be facing becoming the worlds second largest economy instead of the first...

All this stuff is really telling us we are entering a new Era, one of China as the worlds leader. Unless of course China suffers massive economic failure due to stock market crashes and other financial woes.

In reality china could probably be leading if it just increase the value of its currency. Bear in mind China is not a debt ridden government the way the US government is. As its external debt is like 1/10th of the US external debt and like per capita that is like what 1/40th or 1/50th.

Then there is this from over a year ago. http://www.marketwatch.com/story/its-official-america-is-now-no-2-2014-12-04

Oil will go down if Chinese production goes down, China is a really big player in the world economy these days.

China will be compelled to curtail overcapacity which is likely what is causing its market problems. If we see any attempt to stop the bleed then oil will likely fall further.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> Fox News just reported that a town in Michigan gas is .47 cents a gallon. Holy Crap !


Houghton Lake, that was a hundred mile drive one way


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Filling up as I post this. 159.9 for regular


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Filling up as I post this. 159.9 for regular


 I just filled up at $1.37.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Look at it like this all the cash you are saving on gas can now go to buy more Weapons and ammo. That will help out another industry and help you prepare for what could happen.
Everyone wins.


----------



## StingrayCharles (Jan 27, 2016)

@Boss Dog: Seriously you filled in at $1.47?? that's really pathetic as if now because the oil prices were supposed to be bullish at the start of 2016 and looking at the current scenario the prices of oil dont think so will peak and because if these the economy is going to hamper and it will be a fatal one.
Just went through some articles and surveys and was really amazed to see how a political rift between 2 countries would affect the global economy!!!!!!

Source:[spam removed]


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Same place is down to $1.45 now. We have a Walmart Neighborhood Market with gas and a 7-11 next to each other and they are having their own little gas war. It's good for us. They average 6-8 cents cheaper than the next place down the road.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

well there is something fishy going on here in Georgia , in last one year Georgian lari lost its value and from 1$-1.6lari it is now 1$-2.5lari but the oil was 1 litre - 2.4 lari and now it is 1litre- 1.58


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

Living in this area of Oklahoma, its already causing people to be laid off. If it get worse it could cripple so areas around where I live.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well they better not ask for bail out money that's the bitch about money the more you have the more you want.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Same place now at $1.43. Guess where I'm heading in the morning to fill up.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

supply and demand controls the price (mostly if you don't count taxes)

Supply... the world used to struggle (OPEC made this a bit of an artificial shortage) to pump enough oil to supply the rapidly growing world economy but new ways to get oil have dramatically increased how much oil is available.

Demand.... The world's economy is growing slower requiring slightly less oil just when plenty of oil is available.

common sense,, but what takes a bit more thought...
A lot of countries economies are primarily oil based, other countries require oil exports to fund their governments. Often these are countries with huge social welfare programs that have created a "nanny state" even worse than the US. Often these countries have used these social programs in an effort to keep the population docile since they don't have to work as hard to pay the bills and eat well. This also helps keep radical Muslim beliefs mostly out of their society. (spelled ISIS)

Another problem with super cheap oil. Manufacturing countries (we manufacture a lot of software ect for export) like to sell to the oil producing countries. When these oil exporting countries can't afford our products is hurts us even further. 

Personally I'd rather pay $2.25 for gas (I pay $1.65 now) and have a world economy growing a bit faster and required enough oil to keep prices slightly higher. 

Super low priced oil is a double edged sword.


----------

